# Guinea fowl casserole



## Ishbel (Aug 22, 2006)

I was given 2 guinea fowl today, one will go in the freezer and this is tonight's dinner!

*Guinea fowl casserole*
4 thick slices of pancetta
olive oil 
10g roasted red and yellow peppers drained ( I buy jars of peppers preserved in olive oil)
2 large banana shallots, cut into quarters (if you can't find banana shallots, just use ordinary shallots or leeks)
1 guinea fowl 1 – cut into 8 pieces
2 cloves garlic, sliced finely
3 tablespoonsblack and green olives 
8 young carrots 8
2 bay leaves 2
300ml dry white wine 

Heat the oven to Gas mark 5/ 170F. Heat 1 tbsp oil in a large shallow ovenproof pan. Cook the pancetta until golden, then remove. Add the guinea fowl to the pan in batches and brown all over. Remove and set aside. 

Add the shallots and fry for 3 minutes. Add the garlic and cook for a further 1 minute. Remove the pan from the heat and return the pancetta and add the guinea fowl with the peppers, olives, carrots and bay leaves.

Pour the wine over, season and cook uncovered in the oven for 30- 40 minutes until the meat and veg are cooked.


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 22, 2006)

that's a keeper...looks delish!


----------



## Ishbel (Aug 22, 2006)

It's one of my favourites!


----------



## lulu (Aug 22, 2006)

MMMMMMM sounds perfect!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks!!  This sounds lovely, even if one had to substitute Rock Cornish Game Hens for the Guinea Fowl.

I kick myself frequently for not taking advantage of a local organic farmer's sale of free-range Guinea Hens a couple of years ago.  He only raised a few, & apparently they didn't get a big reception so he never raised them again.  

I've never cooked it myself, but did enjoy it very much at a local Bavarian restaurant.  It was delicious, & if I ever come across one again, I'll certainly be giving this recipe a try.  Again, thanks!


----------



## lulu (Aug 22, 2006)

Its a beautiful, beautiful tasting bird .  The living ones are pretty nice looking too.  Whn we are beack in UK I think I might rear a few with our chickens for the pot...then I can enjoy this recipe often!


----------

